# stop the fire



## cfu507

Hi, is there another verb for "stop the fire". Stop in Hebrew means לעצור. Which of the words for לכבות is suit also for fire: to go out, to put out, be extinguished, quenched?
Thanks


----------



## Mjolnir

If you're talking about fire, you can go with:
To put out a fire.
To extinguish a fire.
To quench a fire.

"Go out" is usually used like "the fire went out". It's האש נכבתה, not לכבות את האש.


----------



## cfu507

Hi Major. I have in my dictionary:
להיכבות​v. to go out, be extinguished.

Are you sure that נכבתה is went and not go?

By the way, is there a difference between נכבתה and כבתה in Hebrew?


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> Hi Majolnir. I have in my dictionary:
> להיכבות​v. to go out, be extinguished.
> 
> Are you sure that נכבתה is went and not go?
> 
> "Went out" is past tense - נכבתה.
> "Go out" is present tense - להיכבות.
> 
> I used the past tense in my example because (I think) it's usually used like that, you say it after the fire is extinguished.
> 
> By the way, is there a difference between נכבתה and כבתה in Hebrew?
> 
> I don't think so, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gadyc

cfu507 said:


> By the way, is there a difference between נכבתה and כבתה in Hebrew?


 

*כבתה* מאליה או  כעת האש כבויה לא חשוב מי כיבה אותה
*נכבתה* על ידי מישהו


----------



## cfu507

Gadyc said:


> *כבתה* מאליה או כעת האש כבויה לא חשוב מי כיבה אותה
> *נכבתה* על ידי מישהו


 
תודה גדי


----------



## Mjolnir

Gadyc said:


> *כבתה* מאליה או  כעת האש כבויה לא חשוב מי כיבה אותה
> 
> *נכבתה* על ידי מישהו


​ 
רגע, אז ב"כבתה" לא משנה מי כיבה את האש או היא כבתה מאליה?
האם "כבתה" יכול לתאר מצב שבו מישהו כיבה את האש או שזה רק למצב שבו האש נכבתה מאליה?​


----------



## cfu507

הי. כבתה לא מרמז כיצד האש עכשיו כבויה. יכול להיות שכבתה מעצמה(זמן) יכול להיות שמשהו או מישהו כיבה אותה (גשם, מעשה ידי אדם). נכבתה מרמז שבהכרח לא כבתה מעצמה.​


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> הי. כבתה לא מרמז כיצד האש עכשיו כבויה. יכול להיות שכבתה מעצמה(זמן) יכול להיות שמשהו או מישהו כיבה אותה (גשם, מעשה ידי אדם). נכבתה מרמז שבהכרח לא כבתה מעצמה.​



אה, אז "כבתה" כן יכול לתאר מצב שבו מישהו כיבה את האש. תודה.​


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> אה, אז "כבתה" כן יכול לתאר מצב שבו מישהו כיבה את האש. תודה.​


 
נכון


----------



## Gadyc

Mjolnir said:


> אה, אז "כבתה" כן יכול לתאר מצב שבו מישהו כיבה את האש. תודה.​


 

אני חושב שכן. יכול ליהות תלוי בסגנון ובהקשר.


----------

